# Universal - Animal M-Stak



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

I recently took a course of Animal M-Stak and thought I'd share my experience...

So I got it through my door, to be specific DPD went to the wrong address then I made them redeliver it the same day because I wanted it so bad. When I opened the tub I thought to myself something stinks... Then I realised it was the inside of the tub, to be honest I went round my household and got everyone to have a smell... LOL!

I took it approx 15-20 mins before the gym, this was the first day and the only effect I got from it was me being really awake this was from the Stim pill (Blue pill) in the packets, most people leave it out because they think its too much, however for me I did lose a little sleep and was quite restless but nothing I couldn't handle.

Second day I took it, The same effect, didn't really get any strength gain...

Between the second day and 7th day, significant strength gain and also vascularity... Had veins coming out my shoulders and biceps. As soon as my friend saw it he said "You know what that means don't you" and I replied "No" He thought I was taking steroids haha! As I'm 19 I'm waiting to start a cycle because I'd rather wait till all my hormones have reduced in producing... Back to the product..

When I first started the cycle I was around 13st, by the end of it (now) I am 13st 6 pound. I did have a good died whilst on this product, I made sure I had enough of the essential foods and acids, proteins and carbs...

I'm not saying in anyway anyone who takes this product is going to put 6 pounds on, however I did.

Pump: To be honest I wasn't expecting allot, I wasn't expecting to get a pump from this product however I was happy that it did give me a pump, in fact it was a very good pump, I will put a rating at the end of the review...

Strength Gains: The strength gains were amazing, it did take a few days to get there but you get that with every product I'm assuming. I felt stronger, I lifted heavier and was happy with it.

Stimulant: I prefer it with the stim in, however I have read many reviews that people take it out due to headaches, migraines and stuff like that I would remove it if you are sensitive to caffeine.

Strength Gains: 9

Pump: 9

Energy: 8

Vascularity: 9

Weight gain: 8.5

Overall I'd give this product a 9/10.

I'm not saying this product is amazing, I'm not saying its the worst but I am saying it's a damn good thing to try, I'm not necessarily a hard gainer this did help me gain allot faster though which is what I was expecting and I'm coming up to the end of my off period and will be starting a new cycle next monday.

(If anyone wants to know what I weights I increased on just ask)


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Where did you get it from? Their site is american and wouldn't be bothered to wait on something from the staes.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You can get it from most online UK sellers.


----------



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

I got my previous tub from SAS, just ordered a new tub and getting that one from Bodybuilding-supplements, 34.99 I think it was with free delivery.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Plenty of sellers on e-bay with significantly lower prices. Never tried M-Stak myself, but regular user of Animal Pak and always buy on e-bay at good prices.


----------



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got my new tub of M-Stak today, gotta wait to open it till tomorrow though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've looked at this a few times and dismissed it as just another stim filled supplement although I do rate Animal Paks. May give it a whirl sometime.


----------



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd defiantly reccomend it. It's for hard gainers, I'm not necessarily a hard gainer but it helped me put muscle on faster and didn't take much time to repair them  I'd say it's the best product I have tried


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been using the Animal Stak after I finished PCT, and been pretty impressed with it.

I know it's hard to gauge just how much supps like this work, but I definitely think it has helped keep my gains.


----------



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah yeah, I'm only getting M-Stak because my hormones are still reproducing at a good rate, well that's what they say because I'm not in my mid 20's so I got the non hormonal one, still great gains though intact amazing, I saw a difference in myself within the first week or so


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Very interesting to hear this guys.I have bought 2 tubs of animals staks from ebay for £24.99 each.Have cut out the alcohol now and im going to take my first tabs today.I will let you know how i get on and if i get some gains.In truth i use to use a lot of different steroids in my 20s tho now that im 42 haved decided to try out something different,well thats the plan so far,,.As mine are the animal staks and not the M-staks there is no blue coloured blue pill(stim pill) so i cant remove it.A little bit worried about this guys as i suffer from anxiety and panic attacks tho will let you know if any side effects.Think its a great idea to keep this thread alive to see how good or bad these animal products weigh up.So far reading reviews im well impressed so watch this space.

Trevor


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I wasted money on M Stak last year, did nothing for me. Think I'll just stick with the steroids from now on.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Cheers for the quick reply,,,think i will try a course first and see as im not ready for steroids again plus done too many in my 20s.Trying to keep my supplements and proteins in check first and maybe consider the injections around easter time.I have 2 tubs of staks and will give em a blast as heard a lot of great reports to.Had to find out the stim pills tho as i suffer from anxiety attacks.From what i hear its the red ones in the staks and the blue ones in the M-staks.

Thanks again m8


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Never tried the M Stak, but tried the Animal Stak one before. Quite good and very happy with the results. Recovery time after workouts was brilliant and also helped to put some size. Might do another cycle anytime soon.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what results i get,,will keeps yous posted in a few weeks.


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

do it!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well guys just a quick update on the staks.Started the animal staks on saturday and honestly by sunday i could feel a good difference.Today i was up in weight on every set.They definately give you one hell of a boost mentally and physical without a dought.I cant wait to see how i feel in another couple of weeks but so far im well happy.Even in the days off the gym after i take them im charged up to go again.If anyone is considering them and is worried incase they increase anxiety attacks,pulpatations or panic attacks then go for the animal staks as these contain no stim pills.The m-staks,paks etc contain these stim pills tho.Very early days but very happy so far.


----------

